# Finding Nemo - Dad's review



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Overall, excellent movie for kids.

My daughter of 4 1/2 LOVED it.

Issues to be aware of:

1) The opening deals with a pretty scary shark attack, leaving the mother fish and every egg of hers (except for one) missing as it simulates the father's blackout. You may need to explain death if you have a curious child

2) There is a shark frenzy in the film later that could be VERY scary.

3) Lots of colors and few if any slow points.

4) 1 hour and 41 minutes, so a little long for kids

5) The Pixar short at the beginning is very cute, snowman in a snow globe trying to get out.

6) There is an initiation ceremony that could be a little scary w/a volcano

7) A child with braces is made out to be a "scary" kid, so if your kid has braces, beware....

8) Nemo has a "small" fin that is like a handicap, but is addressed EXTREMELY well and positively (e.g. it is called his "lucky" fin).

9) Whale could be a little scary, but generally not a big deal

10) Scoring is good and film has some loud parts, but pretty even and few "sudden" loud noises

This film lives up to Pixar's reputation to date.


----------



## Tomsoundman (Jun 17, 2002)

Thank you for the review, Appreciate that. :up:


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

cnsf said:


> Overall, excellent movie for kids.
> 
> 1) The opening deals with a pretty scary shark attack, leaving the mother fish and every egg of hers (except for one) missing as it simulates the father's blackout. You may need to explain death if you have a curious child


This is a note to teachers.

My son's K-5 class went to see it. They went without pre-screening it. Some of the more sensitive kids had a problem at this point. His teacher was bothered by the scene and seemed to regret taking the kids. (Though in every Disney movie the parents die. At least his Dad survived here.)

This seems to be part of a growing trend for schools to go to movies. I hope you take this to heart when considering doing it.

Yes, us parents can deny permission, buy then we are put in the position of making the child stay back while all his friends go.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Disney ALWAYS seems to pound on the main character in the first few minutes to set up the "alone against the world" attitude they seem to relish so much. It all started with Bambi and continued from there.

All of Pixar's films have a few brutal moments for the wee ones. (My then 3 year old son lost his mind when Buzz fell out of Andy's room into the bushes and was supposedly lost. To say nothing of the cowgirl's doll fate as she was forgotten by her ownerin Toy Story 2. That one hit me harder (throw in the Sarah McLachlan tearjerker song to sledgehammer the emotion home.)) Sully scaring the children in Monster's Inc. was a weird way to endear the character to children (to say NOTHING of Randall who STILL gives my 4 year old nightmares)


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Yahoo also provides great "Moms' Reviews" which gave me a good warning about the film.

Daughter still loved it. She tends to like the villains more than the heroes now.....hope it's just a phase.

The Piglet movie was a little easier to stomach, but that too had a tense moment for kids scared of heights or danger (Pooh dangling 100s of feet above a roaring river). Still had the kids dancing in the aisles at the end.


----------



## Orcatek (May 1, 2003)

Thanks for the review. I use screenit.com to check out movies for my kids.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Great site!!!!

If only they had it for Broadway shows too. The stuff on Broadway.com is too high-level.


----------

